# Hi-Res Motive für Partyflyer (Frauen im Bikini, etc.)



## Dumm wie Brot (26. Dezember 2005)

Hallo, ich möchte mit Photoshop einen Flyer für eine Party gestalten.
Ich suche dabei nach Bildern in guter Qualität und hoher Auflösung, die Motive sollten dabei ähnlich wie bei allen standard RnB Flyern sein (also am besten leicht bekleidete Frauen in Bikini). Meine Idee ist einen Körperausschnitt zu nehmen (z.b. Bauch / Brust / Po) und die wichtigen Daten (Termin, Ort etc.) in Form eines Tatoos auf die Haut zu schreiben.

Ich habe schon in den Tutorials.de Linklisten geschaut, aber nichts besonderes gefunden.

Hat jemand evt. hilfreiche Links zu solchen Bildern (Modelseiten, Wallpaper mit solchen Motiven etc.) oder weis an was für ein Forum ich mich evt. wenden könnte ?

Das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen ....
Danke und Mfg


----------



## claussbj (27. Dezember 2005)

Das beste in deinem Fall wäre selber machen. Freundin fragen etc. 

Fast alle Bilder in diesem Sektor unterliegen Lizenzen, egal ob Wallpaper oder Foto, ausser du hast die Genehmigung vom Lizenzgeber. Die ist sehr wichtig, da du die Bilder für Werbung nutzen möchtest...

Gruss


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2005)

Mir ist im Moment nur ein gutes Tutorial von Doc Baumann bekannt, welches auf das  nachträgliche »Tattowieren« eingeht. Leider ist mir kein Link bekannt. Aber vielleicht helfen Dir die Suchbegriffe »Docma« und »Doc Baumann« weiter.


----------



## holzoepfael (28. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht hilft dir diese Seite weiter:
Celebrity Bild Archiv


----------



## flip (29. Dezember 2005)

Wobei ich mit diesem Forum, das holzoepfael angibt vorsichtig wäre.
Das sind copyrightgeschützte Bilder. Die würde ich für sowas nicht nehmen.
Wenn es eine Privatparty ist, die keinen Profit abwirft dürfte das wahrscheinlich keinen kümmern. Ist sie aber kommerziell und es bekommt jemand mit...
flip


----------

